# My new Super Commuter



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I've been commuting to and from work for a number of years and have done so on a variety of bikes. My latest being a very nice Cyclocross - a Yeti ARC-X which was a lovely ride. That being said - I have just finished building a super -commuter that I have been dreaming up for quite some time.

I wanted something comfortable to ride, low maintenance and that can handle my hilly 25km each way commute.

So here it is:-

It's a rigid steel 29er

Frame - Voodoo Dambala
Fork - Salsa CroMo 29er Suspension Corrected
Rear Hub - Rohloff Speedhub
Front Hub - Schmidt SON 28 Dynamo
Rims - Mavic 719
Lights - Supernova E3 Triple Front and E3 Rear
Cranks, Brakes, Levers - Shimano SLX
Saddle - Brooks B17 Champion Special
Post - Thompson Elite
Handle Bar - Truvativ Noir World Cup Carbon Flat
Grips - Ergon GR2 Carbon
Tyres - Schwalbe Marathon XR 35's

I originally saw the Moots Comooter and thought wow - must have. Then I found out the price - er, no thanks... The Voodoo Dambala is no Moots, that's for sure, but it does have sliding dropouts which is why I chose it. The Rohloff worked just fine without any mods and I can run disk brakes. I also have a set of Honjo fenders to fit once the guys that built it can work out how to make them fit... not so easy. The Supernova E3 Triple is a great head light - really bight and no worries with batteries running flat. The rear light is great but probably should be supplemented with a really bright flashing light for added safety. 

This bike cost around a third of the cost of the Comooter - not bad really.

Hope you enjoy checking this out half as much as I enjoy riding it!

HillBilly


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

Some more pics....


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Very nice indeed. I take it it doesn't get locked outside but brought in during your work day?

Give us a ride report after using it for a while. Though I ride single speed exclusively, I am always tempted by those Rohloff hubs. 

You have a great bike.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

blakcloud said:


> Very nice indeed. I take it it doesn't get locked outside but brought in during your work day?
> 
> Give us a ride report after using it for a while. Though I ride single speed exclusively, I am always tempted by those Rohloff hubs.
> 
> You have a great bike.


Yes - I am lucky to work at a very bike friendly workplace. Full security bike cages, cameras, guards, locks - you name it. One small benefit of working in a big bank versus all the sh!t I cop from my mates for being a heartless banker.

Happy to do a ride report down the track. First 100 miles have been better than expected.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice!

I really want to try a Rohloff Speedhub!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

That bike is radical in all senses of the word.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

The bell takes the bike from good to great!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sexy!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Very nice bike.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I want to clone that bike! I would not change a single thing. It is indeed, as the title stated, a SUPER commuter bike. Love it! Great job!


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

That's an awesome bike. It's way more than I would use for my commute because I will probably be locking it up outside, though. I start a new job on the 14th so I don't know my bike storage options, yet.

I would suggest a Planet Bike Superflash for the rear.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

I want a Rohloff with a belt drive.


----------



## qwertzy (May 25, 2005)

Wow Fantastic looking bike. I'm envious of just about all of it. The light set up, the Rohlof hub, disk brakes, the frame... What a set-up! 
Have fun


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice, but how do you carry gear?


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

How do you like the E3 Triple? I know it's gotta be bright since I keep seeing warnings that it's not intended for on-road use. Anyone flashing their brights at you?

How about the tail light? I've been wanting a Supernova setup since I started reading about them.

Sharp bike.


----------



## yetisurly (Sep 30, 2005)

nice! I am reminded to get some zip ties as well.


----------



## Tweezak (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice bike. I don't know how much the Moots cost but that is no cheap bike either.

Let us know how the disc brake adapter works out.

As far as rear lights go...I'd recommend the Dinotte.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

29ers rule


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

That is fantastic.


----------



## PaulRivers (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a nice looking bike, though I cringe every time I see straight bars like that - they're hard on my hands. I prefer curly bars, but with a Rohloff hub I can understand why that would be difficult.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

LUST at first sight. Really well put together. I like the Rohloff and Schmidt combo, it's as much awesome as you can get in a set of hubs.

How's the E3? I'm currently looking to upgrade from my dual E6's that run off a Schmidt SON. If you've used an Edlux I'd love a comparison between the E3 and the Edlux.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*cool*

That's like the F22 of commuter bikes.

I assume you can install fenders, a rack, and have a saddle cover handy for rain season? 

I'd guess you have about $3500 or more in that commuter bike. Wow. However, if you are like most of us, we spend more time on the commuter than anything else.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

*One year on...*

Hi All

It's been over a year since I posted this thread on my then new bike so I thought I'de give a bit of an update.

I've changed a couple of things and added a bit too. Added have been fenders, panniers and a handlebar bag in case I'm doing some photography on route. The bike has now done over 7,000km. I changed the tyres to some fat schwalbe's and just tonight I swapped the pedals for some of the new xtr all mountain variety (not shown on these new pics).

The bike has been nothing short of brilliant despite being pretty heavy and my route being quite hilly. It just keeps going and is really comfortable to ride. I've had some issues with the E3 Triple - the capacitor has died a couple of times and it is now being warrantied for the second time. I believe it has just been upgraded with new electronics - hopefully it will be trouble free once I receive it.

Here are couple of latest pics.

I hope you enjoy checking them out.

HillBilly.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

An exceptional ride you have there amigo, puts the WANT in me big time!! 

I'll be hitting my local cycle shop to check out some Voodoo rides myself this weekend, thinking cyclocross and the Wazoo looks mighty tasty. My race ride is a carbon frame speedster, but a part of me is crying for CroMoly every time I see one on the road!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

*cool ride*

similar thing being ridden here in Japan. http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/1186654/1/Rohloff?h=ef5a74


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Great ride!


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

That really is the perfect commuter! That would be great for a Seattle winter! I really want disc brakes, and it is funny that you posted this, because I have been wondering what a 29er mountain bike modified for commuting would look like. I might build something like that next year, or put a disc up front on my cross bike................MTT :thumbsup:


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

Killroy said:


> I want a Rohloff with a belt drive.


+1 Yeah, I'm tired of messy chains too.


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks pretty nice, and capable.


----------

